# Jack's Diner 2007 pics



## landyachtz (Nov 4, 2007)

Okay, hope this link works. Here are some pictures of our yard from 2007. Started doing this about 15 years ago now. Have more figures and tombstones now than yard. Have to thank all posts I have seen over the years for inspiration along with some excellent web sites: Terrory Syndicate, Pumpkin Rot, Monster List of Projects and all links... This year discovered Spooky Blue pumpkin creations. Had fun making that one.

Pictures by landyachtz1 - Photobucket


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Love the reaper with the human pizza!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Revenant said:


> Love the reaper with the human pizza!


agreed... you have a great looking yard, its nice and busy. great work!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That pizza is cool as is the skelly breaking through the tombstone


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good ..I like the little gathering around the cauldron.


----------

